# Tank Stand panels, Big Al's uses these on tanks



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

HI everyone, I was wondering if anyone knew what the panels on a lot of the big al's tank stands and hoods is made of.. It looks like some kind of faux panels for stone and it's about an inch or more thick.. not super heaving....

Anyone know what these panels are and where i can get them or what material this is.....

Link for a picture of material below:

http://www.duzzee.ca/attachments/photo1 ... _27523.jpg

Appreciate any comments or help.
Sheldon


----------



## lelandgray (Jan 19, 2011)

I could be wrong, but it's probably just styrofoam that's then coated with a mortar/stucco of some sort. A lot of new homes with fancy exterior trim use this..

http://www.primestucco.com/exterior-foam-trim.html


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

lelandgray said:


> I could be wrong, but it's probably just styrofoam that's then coated with a mortar/stucco of some sort. A lot of new homes with fancy exterior trim use this..
> 
> http://www.primestucco.com/exterior-foam-trim.html


Thanks lelandgray, Actually the tiles have quite a bit of weight to them..... a lot heavier then styrofoam. They are about 1.5 inches thick, like ceiling tiles in density but much heavier and i'm sure they have some sort of insulating factor..... Wish i could put a piece in your hands. I've held the stuff.....

Hopefully someone knows of this.....

thanks
Sheldon


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

So no one else out there has no ideas what these are?
Sigh!!!!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you tried asking in the store?


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi there GTZ,,, Yes i have actually,,, and i always get the same response... "don't know",,,,, can find out but they never do. I do have a manager at the Mississaugua Big als trying to find out for me but so far nothing... Sigh......


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

It does look like faux paneling but what is throwing me is the trim wood is matching which I haven't seen before. Maybe it's just some type of painted wood or simulated wood like trex deck???? I've been seaching online without any luck. Sorry I couldn't help you more.


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

rgr4475 said:


> It does look like faux paneling but what is throwing me is the trim wood is matching which I haven't seen before. Maybe it's just some type of painted wood or simulated wood like trex deck???? I've been seaching online without any luck. Sorry I couldn't help you more.


Heh no problem... appreciate any comments. The panelling is like a really really heavy foam but really has a lot of weight to it and very strong. It's not super easy to break. it does have a nice textured surface like faux panelling and it's about say 1.5 inches thick give or take. 
Yes i found it pretty amazing that the trim was the same as well.... really really neat stuff, I want to do a wall with it as i'm going to embed some tanks in the wall. I'm also thinking this provides some insulating quality as well and this will be great considering i'm enclosing my fishroom.....

Cheers!!!!
sheldon


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

Well i did manage to find out that the panels are from a company IN California and that is why there are no retailers in Canada but i was not given any more information then that.

If anyone heres anything more or knows of anything more...... Fess up please


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

Sigh, I guess i will have to find some other type of panels for the wall dressing..... unless of course someone knows something and won't tell :lol:


----------



## jkulysses (Apr 5, 2003)

Have you tried calling the company that you found actually produces these for Bigals??


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

jkulysses said:


> Have you tried calling the company that you found actually produces these for BigAls??


Believe me,,,, if they gave me the exact company name i would be calling it. The manager was told it came from California but did not give up the company name to him. It's almost like it's some sort of trade secret or maybe they have some exclusive contract.. who knows,,, I just know i really want to get my hands on these panels...... It probobly the best thing i have seen and molding to boot........

Cheers!!!!
sheldon


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

I still have not been able to find any info on these.. last ditch effort.. sigh


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Those coral panels are made by Unique Originals. www.unique-originals.com is their website.

They also did Ft. Lauderdale airport which is really nice. I got some samples a few years back for a project we were working on. It didn't work out but the product was cool looking.

There are a variety of panels and moldings that you can choose from to decorate with.

Andy


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like the stuff I've seen in Oakville. Around the huge circular tank.


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

Well if your around that area again, if you have the time maybe you can ask someone there where they got it if you don't mind....

thank-you
Sheldon



GTZ said:


> Looks like the stuff I've seen in Oakville. Around the huge circular tank.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Did you ever go to the Unique Originals website I gave you? That is the company that makes these panels and moulding.

Andy


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

Andy.... i didn't even see your post there... DOH!!! i have to be blind, (two smacks on the back of the head) I just went there.. thank-you.. that is exactly the right product... awesome....

Again thank-you so much

Sheldon



Narwhal72 said:


> Did you ever go to the Unique Originals website I gave you? That is the company that makes these panels and moulding.
> 
> Andy


----------

